# Colfax Persimmon Festival (last event of 2012!)



## solaryellow (Nov 4, 2012)

We wrapped up our 2012 season yesterday with the Colfax Persimmon Festival. Looking back over the past 3 months, we have averaged one event every other weekend. It will be nice to get my weekends and evenings back so I can get to making some sausage. :biggrin:

Our crew has really gelled over the last few events which afforded me an opportunity to snap some pics.

We arrived about 8am and got the smoker set up, fired it up, and began getting our area organized. It takes about an hour to fully get up to temp.













12 - 9.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Nov 4, 2012






We finally established an account with a local wholesaler. Some of their prices are better while some aren't compared to Sam's Club. The real value is that they will deliver any order more than $300. It was very nice not having to be at Sam's at the asscrack of dawn to shop before everyone else does. It was also nice not needing 3 vehicles to transport all of the food, drinks, supplies, etc. Sorry Sam's, we will still use you for the smaller events.













12 - 8.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Nov 4, 2012






102 lbs of brisket and 261 lbs of boston butt loaded on and getting what it rightfully deserves.













12 - 7.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Nov 4, 2012






On Fridays we usually do a friends and family dinner for ourselves. We also pick one new thing to experiment. We decided to do baby back ribs for dinner and the new thing was something we are calling "Shorty's Taters". One of my employees gave me the idea to do mashed potatoes on the smoker. The first iteration came out really well. The event staff and property owner had dinner with us which led to this:













12 - 6.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Nov 4, 2012






The next morning we had fried eggs and corned beef hash for breakfast that we made on the smoker. We then steeled ourselves for the day's craziness.













12 - 5.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Nov 4, 2012






Butts and beans.













12 - 4.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Nov 4, 2012


















12 - 3.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Nov 4, 2012






Smoked no boil mac and cheese. This has become our best selling side item.













12 - 2.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Nov 4, 2012






We were positioned right next to the stage and got to hear some great bands all day. It made the day that much more enjoyable.













12 - 1.jpg



__ solaryellow
__ Nov 4, 2012






Still have to unpack the Burb, but I am looking forward to some relaxation.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 4, 2012)

Cool beans Joel

Way to wrap up a great season of some good Q


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 4, 2012)

nepas said:


> Cool beans Joel
> 
> Way to wrap up a great season of some good Q
> 
> :first:



Thanks Rick! Time to get the stuffer I bought from you out and put it to use. :sausage:


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks awesome Joel. Glad the season is slowing down now.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 4, 2012)

You and me both Brian.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 4, 2012)

good deal Joel..  sounds like everything went well...  you know I like picture number 4 (that's why he posted it)...lol...   So now that your season is over you can make some sausage this week and bring it with you to the S.FL Gathering....  oh yea, don't forget to pick Joe up on the way...  LOL...


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks like a nice event hope y'all did well. Does this mean I'll actually see you in chat once in awhile


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats on a great season Joel. hope it was profitable for ya


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 5, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> good deal Joel..  sounds like everything went well...  you know I like picture number 4 (that's why he posted it)...lol...   So now that your season is over you can make some sausage this week and bring it with you to the S.FL Gathering....  oh yea, don't forget to pick Joe up on the way...  LOL...



You are exactly right Keith. :biggrin:

I wish I could, but there is still some cleanup that needs to happen.




Pineywoods said:


> Looks like a nice event hope y'all did well. Does this mean I'll actually see you in chat once in awhile :biggrin:



It means exactly that. Prepare to be annoyed. :yahoo:




DanMcG said:


> Congrats on a great season Joel. hope it was profitable for ya



We did alright Dan. Thumbs Up


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks great Joel!!


~Martin


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks Martin!


----------

